# Bee sting



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

Johnny had a quich trip to the urgent care vet today. He went out to play and came in with his cheek swollen. So called the vet and took him in. As we were checking in I heard “oh such a cute puppy” and saw the vet sitting on the exam floor calling to Johnny. I dropped his leash and he ran straight to her. We were the only patients. So one shot, told to give Benadryl and tons of petting from all the vet techs and we were on our way home.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Poor guy! Thanks for the picture — I worry about getting stung by bees (me and Sage). When we go on multi-day trips in the back country my friends and I always bring some epinephrine and Benadryl, just in case. I hope he feels better now!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Poor baby! Recently the puppy staying with me was stung in between his toes. It was kind of a freak occurrence as we had gone to check the mail after dark and walked through the front yard on the way back to the house and it was somehow in the grass and got on his foot. I got it off of him pretty fast but am pretty sure he was stung because he was babying the foot. It didn’t swell though so I just gave him Benadryl and put baking soda/water paste on it and he was fine the next day, not even limping. If he had swollen like your baby did I would have taken him in though! Glad he is okay!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My minipoo silver Babykins also got stung this summer. Vet said to give her half a Benadryl. I didn't see the bee sting her, but she immediately jumped up and zoomed crazily. I then saw a bee stuck in her pompoms next to her foot and saw the swelling. I couldn't find the bee's sticker in her foot but I saw the swelling.

She was completely fine the next day.

I don't know if this will happen to your dog, but I noticed a few weeks later when grooming her foot that she had a pea sized area of alopecia. At first I thought I had completely shaved the hair off in a tiny circle which didn't make any sense. Then I realized this was the foot that had the bee sting.

A month later the bee sting site was growing jet black hair (her feet are light silver). Slowly over time the black hair is fading towards the light silver color that it originally was.

Johnny sounds like a wonderful poodle. Going to to the vet when called is amazing. I hope he's back to normal today.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

*Doing fine*

Johnny is doing fine, still a little swollen. We had an appointment this morning with his regular vet to get his rabies shot but it turned into an ER follow-up. We decided to wait until next week to give his rabies shot.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

My last dog proved deathly allergic to bee/wasp stings, but it was on her second (and thankfully last ever) sting that she had a huge reaction where we raced at high speed to the emergency vet on a Sunday morning. She made it, but for years I carried epinephrine along on outings.

Benedryl makes a capsule with liquid medicine in it. That is the best one for emergency situations, because you can puncture it and put some under the tongue for faster absorption. I've had to use it on myself in exactly this way, though the whole capsule. Tastes awful, but works well.


----------



## joannastubbings097 (Jan 3, 2022)

Suzysue said:


> Johnny had a quich trip to the urgent care vet today. He went out to play and came in with his cheek swollen. So called the vet and took him in. As we were checking in I heard “oh such a cute puppy” and saw the vet sitting on the exam floor calling to Johnny. I dropped his leash and he ran straight to her. We were the only patients. So one shot, told to give Benadryl and tons of petting from all the vet techs and we were on our way home.


My dog got stung twice by a bee,and now he's afraid of flys,when one fly's by him or buzzes by him he thinks it's a bee and he runs and hides ,he panniks,my poor baby I feel so bad for him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi @joannastubbings097  You’ve landed in an old thread. Head on over to Member Introductions to introduce yourself and your poodle(s).


----------

